# HMS PLYMOUTH,Derelict frigate, Birkenhead,2012



## the kwan (May 24, 2012)

Some History
HMS Plymouth is a ‘Rothesay’ class, type 12, anti-submarine Frigate. Her keel was laid down in Devonport 
on 1st July 1958 and she was launched just over a year later on 20th July 1959.
HMS Plymouth participated in the 1982 Falklands Conflict. She sailed with Tide Class Tanker 
RFA Tidepool and County Class Destroyer HMS Antrim to South Georgia with Royal Marines and SAS aboard.

Plymouth in better days






HMS Plymouth was assigned to provide cover for the aircraft carriers and amphibious vessels and was the 
first vessel to enter San Carlos Water. On May 21st she came to the assistance of the bomb damaged Leander 
Class Frigate HMS Argonaut. HMS Plymouth was attacked herself on June 8th by five Mirage aircraft and was hit by four bombs and numerous shells. 
One shell hit her flight deck, detonating a depth charge and starting a fire. Another bomb entered her funnel and 
failed to explode, whilst the other two destroyed her anti-submarine mortar but also failed to explode. Five men were 
injured in the attack and HMS Plymouth was assisted in putting the fires out by HMS Avenger. 

At approximately 1715hrs. Lt. Cdr Alfredo Astiz signed the Argentine surrender document in the Wardroom of HMS Plymouth on the 26th April. 





She then underwent 
emergency repairs from the Stena Seaspread before rejoining the fleet. She then provided naval gunfire bombardment 
during the retaking of the island. HMS Plymouth left the Falklands with the County Class Destroyer HMS Glamorgan on June 21st, and returned to Rosyth on July 14th where she underwent full repairs. She had steamed 34,000 miles, 
fired over nine hundred 4.5 inch shells and destroyed five enemy aircraft.

AND PRESENT DAY
Hms Plymouth is sat in a peel port dock in Birkenhead and has just been sold (may 2012) to a Turkish scrap company to be deconstructed so her fate is sealed despite many rescue attempts the game is sadly up for her.
She has in the past been opened to the public as a historic warship museum and in this year which is the 30th anniversary of the Falklands conflict she will be no more 

here is a video of my visit to this beautiful old Girl

http://youtu.be/n7a_-9VqyjI

and some pictures

Today tatty outside but still beautiful here sat at her Berth in Birkenhead





Depth charge deployment






Plymouths 4.5" guns, these were kept busy during the Falklands conflict firing some 900 rounds






The poop deck is in disarray






Inside was eerie and the main corridor was called "Armada Way" looking in great condition, on the floor is a smoke mask






A Comms room..fabulous






Naafi were we found loads of foriegn packs of fags






Magazine system that feeds the 4.5 inch shells up to the huge guns at the froward end






Accommodation is not 5 star






The main corridor is called Armada Way







The mast






Rope and bow













My video of the visit here 
http://youtu.be/n7a_-9VqyjI


.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 24, 2012)

Nice shots


----------



## chubs (May 24, 2012)

real cool!!! good stuff!


----------



## Cottages (May 24, 2012)

Really great pictures, very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 24, 2012)

Bloody Brillant Photos And Fantastic Finds


----------



## night crawler (May 24, 2012)

Good bit of work that.


----------



## skeleton key (May 24, 2012)

Great thread mate and pic's are cracking as per 

Cheers for posting and again welcome 

SK


----------



## cohiba1976 (May 24, 2012)

Nice pics

Did anybody else see the Seacat missile on the poop deck. Surprised its just sitting there.


----------



## cornishclive (May 24, 2012)

Great pics, but so sad that she's finally heading for scrap


----------



## the kwan (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, it is Sad that she is to be scrapped and a marvellous bit our heritage gone for ever!


----------



## TeeJF (May 24, 2012)

Awesome posting there mate! I really enjoyed that. I'm close enough to Beeerk en ettt to go take a look.


----------



## night crawler (May 24, 2012)

cohiba1976 said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Did anybody else see the Seacat missile on the poop deck. Surprised its just sitting there.



I noticed it but as it was not mentioned though mabe it is something else.


----------



## outkast (May 24, 2012)

fantastic pics mate, thanks for posting


----------



## the kwan (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone and TeeJF, you better be quick as her demise imminent, here is a link to an article from last weeks rememberance service onboard for her old crew before she gets deconstucted in Turkey.

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/Ex-...HMS-Plymouth/story-16160965-detail/story.html


----------



## skeleton key (May 24, 2012)

the kwan said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone and TeeJF, you better be quick as her demise imminent, here is a link to an article from last weeks rememberance service onboard for her old crew before she gets deconstucted in Turkey.
> 
> http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/Ex-...HMS-Plymouth/story-16160965-detail/story.html




Cheers for the heads up


----------



## TeeJF (May 24, 2012)

Kwan, you're a star! Thanks for the heads up, we will try to get across sharpish.

SK... do you fancy it?  Pit available at ours for you and Nelly if you want it!

Cheers all... *sings... "A life on the ocean wave, is much dodgier than being at home..."


----------



## the kwan (May 24, 2012)

I can send you access details if you do decide to go.


----------



## TeeJF (May 24, 2012)

Cheers fella, a PM with the info would be wunderbah!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2012)

Stunning photos and a great video of life below decks.I signed the petition ages ago so here's hoping,thanks for sharing a nostalgic view of a great ship.


----------



## shane.c (May 24, 2012)

Very good pics,


----------



## the kwan (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the comments and TeeJF, pm sent


----------



## seansamurai1 (May 24, 2012)

Being naval personnel myself I find this report stunning, the ship is in better nick than some that are still commissioned now.
Leander class frigates, last of a great class of steam.

Plymouth wants this back as museum, but it probably is'nt gonna happen.

Brilliant report mate.


----------



## PaulPowers (May 25, 2012)

She might lack the sexy raked bow of newer ships but she is still a beauty


----------



## pete37038 (May 25, 2012)

Sat at work reading this and I'm blown away by it, something I'd be really interested in seeing as I'm into my ships and photography, the photo's a are corkers as well, I'm only up the road in Wigan, if anyone is planning a trip I'd love to tag along and shoot it, hello by the way this is my first post on here


----------



## flyboys90 (May 25, 2012)

pete37038 said:


> Sat at work reading this and I'm blown away by it, something I'd be really interested in seeing as I'm into my ships and photography, the photo's a are corkers as well, I'm only up the road in Wigan, if anyone is planning a trip I'd love to tag along and shoot it, hello by the way this is my first post on here



Congratutations on your first post,Welcome.


----------



## seansamurai1 (May 25, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> She might lack the sexy raked bow of newer ships but she is still a beauty




The only thing sexier tbh is the type 22 batch 2's and 3's.
I had the sickening task of taking the batch 2's out of commission in 2001, then took the batch 3's out in 2011.
Some of the best times of my life on those ships.


----------



## the kwan (May 25, 2012)

seansamurai1 said:


> The only thing sexier tbh is the type 22 batch 2's and 3's.
> I had the sickening task of taking the batch 2's out of commission in 2001, then took the batch 3's out in 2011.
> Some of the best times of my life on those ships.



I was on sea trials on HMS Campbelltown batch 3 Type 22 and thouroughly hated it but looking back I have fond memories including watching the firing of the Mk8 Vickers cannon and seeing a French Nuclear sub surface whilst playing war games with an american sub...fantastic I also witnessed the two engines go in Sync for the first time and the harrier Jump jet engine slot in and push her to her unspecified top speed...good times and good pay too lol. ...and yes the type 22 is sexy for sure.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 25, 2012)

crikey that looks amazing!


----------



## seansamurai1 (May 26, 2012)

the kwan said:


> I was on sea trials on HMS Campbelltown batch 3 Type 22 and thouroughly hated it but looking back I have fond memories including watching the firing of the Mk8 Vickers cannon and seeing a French Nuclear sub surface whilst playing war games with an american sub...fantastic I also witnessed the two engines go in Sync for the first time and the harrier Jump jet engine slot in and push her to her unspecified top speed...good times and good pay too lol. ...and yes the type 22 is sexy for sure.




Harrier engines?
Since when? 22s B2s used Tyne and Olympus (the ones on concorde minus afterburn/reheat)
The batch 3s were speys and tynes (Speys used on Phantoms). COGAG (Combination of gas and gas) was always fun. all 4 engines running through 2 gearboxes at 32 knots is quite awesome in a near 6000 tonne ship.

Leanders and T21s were known to hit speeds of 34+knots, even upto 35-38 knots in the 21s.


----------



## the kwan (May 26, 2012)

seansamurai1 said:


> Harrier engines?
> Since when? 22s B2s used Tyne and Olympus (the ones on concorde minus afterburn/reheat)
> The batch 3s were speys and tynes (Speys used on Phantoms). COGAG (Combination of gas and gas) was always fun. all 4 engines running through 2 gearboxes at 32 knots is quite awesome in a near 6000 tonne ship.
> 
> Leanders and T21s were known to hit speeds of 34+knots, even upto 35-38 knots in the 21s.



Ahh it was about 25 years ago...phantom/harrier is all the same to me i am embarrased to say lol but yes i remember the hive of activity onboard when we were in sync and running at our unspecified speed, I remember feeling a bit privillaged at that moment....you know your frigates


----------



## centralheatking (May 26, 2012)

we went on this vessel when it was open - with the lightship etc - cant believe it goin 4 scrap.

How the hell do you put up a set of pictures and an explaination? I have done the lighthouse at Formby but cant get to put on to the site - perhaps im thick

centralheatking new member


----------



## sennelager66 (May 26, 2012)

centralheatking said:


> we went on this vessel when it was open - with the lightship etc - cant believe it goin 4 scrap.
> 
> How the hell do you put up a set of pictures and an explaination? I have done the lighthouse at Formby but cant get to put on to the site - perhaps im thick
> 
> centralheatking new member



Are you talking in general. If so click on NEW THREAD on top left hand corner. Dependant on how informative you wish to be type away on an introduction, detail on the photos or experiences. For images i left click and copy/paste the images in and manually type




on either side of the photo you wish to post up. Repeat until you have given your all and sit back and wait for interaction from the other forum members. Other members no doubt do it slightly differently but always remember to view your thread (Preview) before committing to the site.


----------



## krela (May 26, 2012)

centralheatking said:


> we went on this vessel when it was open - with the lightship etc - cant believe it goin 4 scrap.
> 
> How the hell do you put up a set of pictures and an explaination? I have done the lighthouse at Formby but cant get to put on to the site - perhaps im thick
> 
> centralheatking new member



There are detailed instructions in the help and faq forum. Funny that!

Amazing post and some nice photography, thanks for sharing kwan.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 26, 2012)

cohiba1976 said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Did anybody else see the Seacat missile on the poop deck. Surprised its just sitting there.



A practise / training round if memory serves.


----------



## seansamurai1 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah it will be a training round sat where the launcher on the Foc'sle would be. Nothing in it, its just a weighted dummy for loading drills and getting ships company used to the weight and feel whilst moving it around the ship.


----------



## the kwan (May 27, 2012)

seansamurai1 said:


> Yeah it will be a training round sat where the launcher on the Foc'sle would be. Nothing in it, its just a weighted dummy for loading drills and getting ships company used to the weight and feel whilst moving it around the ship.



Here is a bit of a close upof a similar one from one below decks


----------



## seansamurai1 (May 27, 2012)

I notice it has a NATO stock number on it as well (NSN).
They look like protective cases for them in the stowage's behind.


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these pictures. A visit to HMS Plymouth when we were kids growning up in Plymouth was one of our favourites. We used to play 'war' and the game always ended with the ship going down. How perceptive of us! I'm really sad it's going for scrap.


----------



## Galahad (May 27, 2012)

Thats a real shame, proper history attached to that. 

If she must be scrapped, what irks me is why is it going to a foreign scrap merchant? Why isn't it being scrapped here, help the economy by giving work to a UK ship breaker, and the steel most likely recycled here and reused here.

Just don't see the economic sense in that.


----------



## the kwan (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the comments laura and Galahad, the scrap company is Turkish and all they are waiting for is a certificate from the environment agency to say that she is safe to tow


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 28, 2012)

Galahad said:


> Thats a real shame, proper history attached to that.
> 
> If she must be scrapped, what irks me is why is it going to a foreign scrap merchant? Why isn't it being scrapped here, help the economy by giving work to a UK ship breaker, and the steel most likely recycled here and reused here.
> 
> Just don't see the economic sense in that.



All down to simple?? H & S issues - The actual labour costs of properly decontaminating the vessel and the enclosing of the vessel during breaking, because of the public's perceived worries about breaking in the open air, mean that the less safety and environmentally concerned Turks and the Asian breakers can always offer a greater purchase price than companies in the UK.


----------

